# Just Stupid!



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

I was having a look on you tube at barrel racing videos and this one made me sick, first of all someone has a sad enough mind to make a video of horses/riders getting hurt in barrel racing. But then people sit there and make rude comments about horses, the comment by panthergal18 on the first page was just plain stupid I would never put the word "funny" in that video anywhere *posted on the first page of comments 6 from the top*

*Rachaelray1515* made a comment that horrifies me of something along the lines of "Those horse deserved to be slammed to the ground and whipped" 

The comment has now been removed.

Some people really talk themselves up to be more then they are on you tube.

Here is the video:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the link to the video so you can veiw the comments: YouTube - barrel racing-Bob that head(accidents)


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I've seen that video many times before. I'm a barrel racer and don't mind the video at all. Falls happen to everyone. Its inevitable...especially in a sport thats as demanding as speed events. Sure, people make rude and rediculous comments on there, but that's youtube. Gotta learn to shrug it off.


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen the video several times also. And I agree with BuckOff, the video itself doesn't really bother me. They have blooper/wreck reels for any sport. People are always going to make idiotic comments, usually its the people that don't have any idea what they are talking about. 

Just learn to ignore it mostly.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Yes, yes, yes.
Those are some pretty good horses though, to put up with some of those rider's bad riding. Some of them looked really off-balance. And looked what happened? Falls. Right and left.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

it was the riders fault not the horses.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

entertaining


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

And some of the horses it's neither the riders nor the horses fault. Some just slip and fall due to poor arena footing and other things. The video just proves to people that think horse riding is easy that they are wrong.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

IdahoCowgirl said:


> I've seen the video several times also. And I agree with BuckOff, the video itself doesn't really bother me. They have blooper/wreck reels for any sport. People are always going to make idiotic comments, usually its the people that don't have any idea what they are talking about.
> 
> Just learn to ignore it mostly.


 
I totally agree with idahcowgir!!l i too have seen the video 
and yep people tend to talk the talk about stuff they have noo clue on and just come off sounding dumb JMO


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

There are so many videos like that on youtube...alot of the falls do seem to be caused by rider error, but hey...everyone rides the way they ride...


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

"those horses deserve to be thrown on the ground and whipped?" -Don't let me run into the person who made that comment.

Accidents happen but most of those wrecks could have been prevented by LEARNING TO RIDE.

Sometimes I wish I wasn't a barrel racer...people give me dirty looks alot because of riders like some of the ones in that video.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah. Although as most members said the people who make those comments know NOTHING about horses.


----------

